# Amp, Sub install issues, need help



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

My Problem:
Installed Pac Loc to factory head unit, ran new 4 ga power and ground wires, remote and speaker wires. Used In-Line fuse with power wire, ground is securely mounted to chassis with all surrounding paint removed and steel screw mounting to chassis. Powered on the system, everything worked great. With the ignition on either with or without the car running the stereo and amp work fine, the problem comes when i start to drive down the road. About 20-30 seconds into driving the amps protection mode kicks on and the amp looses almost all power. It continues to output some power to the sub but very little. If i turn the ignition off and the on again the sub foes back to working.

I have no idea what is happening other than maybe the battery is outputting too much power for the amp (JBL GTO3501) to handle when the car is running. I have installed maybe 30 system in my day and never have seen this issue. I've been searching for help but am coming up empty, any clues? I am trying to remove any human error before I lean towards a faulty amp or equipment so I have been double checking all the wiring but have nothing to go on.....:angry:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> My Problem:
> Installed Pac Loc to factory head unit, ran new 4 ga power and ground wires, remote and speaker wires. Used In-Line fuse with power wire, ground is securely mounted to chassis with all surrounding paint removed and steel screw mounting to chassis. Powered on the system, everything worked great. With the ignition on either with or without the car running the stereo and amp work fine, the problem comes when i start to drive down the road. About 20-30 seconds into driving the amps protection mode kicks on and the amp looses almost all power. It continues to output some power to the sub but very little. If i turn the ignition off and the on again the sub foes back to working.
> 
> I have no idea what is happening other than maybe the battery is outputting too much power for the amp (JBL GTO3501) to handle when the car is running. I have installed maybe 30 system in my day and never have seen this issue. I've been searching for help but am coming up empty, any clues? I am trying to remove any human error before I lean towards a faulty amp or equipment so I have been double checking all the wiring but have nothing to go on.....:angry:


A battery cannot output power to an amplifier. The amplifier rather draws as much power from the electrical system as it needs. With amplifiers, it's a function if pull from the source. With speakers, it's a function of push from the amplifier. The amplifier should be capable of handling up to 16V without going into protect mode. Typical loads will range from 12.2 to 14.8V, but usually stay between 12.6 and 14.4V. 

What subwoofer are you using, and how do you have it wired up?
When it cuts out, is the amplifier hot to the touch?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

amp is normal operating temp. Sub is an old JBL I had for a while, but I am thinking neither are the problem. I had the stereo on for about 2 hours now without the car running and the amp and sub are working fine. My issue has to be related to power the amp is receiving while the car is running or something similar. I thought the ground was suspect but after the stereo has been running for 2 hours without issues Im at a loss.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> amp is normal operating temp. Sub is an old JBL I had for a while, but I am thinking neither are the problem. I had the stereo on for about 2 hours now without the car running and the amp and sub are working fine. My issue has to be related to power the amp is receiving while the car is running or something similar. I thought the ground was suspect but after the stereo has been running for 2 hours without issues Im at a loss.


I can't say I'm running into any issues, or anyone else for that matter, and I have 3 amplifiers hooked up. The system is very good at adapting to electrical loads. 

Take a multimeter to those coils and verify that the impedance is what it's rated to be, and I guess just start swapping parts if you have anything else lying around.

How loud are you playing it when it shuts down?

Unfortunately, there's only so much I can troubleshoot without being there in person. If there's something wrong the amp, it might only show up when certain shock or vibration is forced through it. Is this a new amp, or did you at one time have it attached to the back of a sub box?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

JBL amp is brand new. The amp shuts off regardless of how loud im playing when driving. I think swapping the amp will be my next option, whatever I find out tomorrow I will be sure to post for future reference.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> JBL amp is brand new. The amp shuts off regardless of how loud im playing when driving. I think swapping the amp will be my next option, whatever I find out tomorrow I will be sure to post for future reference.


A possible short in your remote wire? A bad PAC harness? Protect mode is usually enabled due to either a short at the output terminals or overheating. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What fuse (if using a add a circuit) are you using to tap into for the remote wire. Should be #6.
Also whats the voltage from the remote wire in Acc and with the car on.? If its below 11v then it will put it in protect mode.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------

